# Electrical supply shortage



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

ProLectric said:


> Is any one else having a supply chain issue? My suppliers are having a hard time getting breakers, panels, PVC conduit. Just wondering if it is a local issue or nation wide.


Yup, can't get Square D QO beakers. Resorted to picking them up at Home depot.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes has been covered before, but PVC is one of the most common. Plastic boxes also


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Until quite recently, two-pole 40A QO breakers were back-ordered. I've yet to hear of any other material shortages though (at least locally). What about for the rest of you fellow Canucks?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

It's hitting everything. The recessed cans we have been using- out of stock and no idea when they will be available. Supply house is telling us devices are getting hard to find. Generator stuff is practically non existent.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SteveBayshore said:


> Yup, can't get Square D QO beakers. Resorted to picking them up at Home depot.


Needed 2-2 pole 30 CH, not one supply house had them locally so I went to HD and they barely had any CB's and no 230's CH's


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A month or so ago, I ordered 4 QO115s (15 amp single pole stab-in) from the supply house. When they arrived, each one was in a plastic shrink-wrap with a round sticker on one side that stated 'Tested' and a place for the test guys signature or initials. No sig or inits though. 

2 of them were of the latest vintage, white '15' on the handle and combo square and slot setscrews. One was the older 'yellow face' type and the other one was the even older 'black face' type. 

I'm all for re-using/recycling but I'm not sure if it's a great idea for breakers.........further, were these breakers actually tested? And how were they tested? 

So I did a bit of 'testing' on my own. I connected each of them to my transformer type arc welder and set it to about 60 amps. This will give about 200 amps at a bolted fault but at a low voltage. Each breaker tripped thus verifying the operating mechanism and the magnetic trip unit but I didn't test the thermal trip unit. 

Still, installing an obviously used breaker in a panel made me nervous..........


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Max C. said:


> Until quite recently, two-pole 40A QO breakers were back-ordered. I've yet to hear of any other material shortages though (at least locally). What about for the rest of you fellow Canucks?


No Siemens panels where I am. And breakers are hit and miss across all manufacturers.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

One of my employees needed a 2150 QO for a sub-panel he was installing at home, Graybar have none, nationwide.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I’ve got a bunch of CB’s if all varieties right now. They SH and HD were just wiped out, but I just kept dropping in and checking supply levels online. 

Was able to hit HD at various times right after they received shipments and stocked way the heck up.

Did the same with service panels.

I’ve kept about 2-3 service changes worth of stock on hand the past 6 months.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Switched said:


> I’ve got a bunch of CB’s if all varieties right now. They SH and HD were just wiped out, but I just kept dropping in and checking supply levels online.
> 
> Was able to hit HD at various times right after they received shipments and stocked way the heck up.
> 
> ...


Smrt.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Anything PVC related is tough to come by. Recessed trims are several weeks out for me too.

I ordered 3 generators back in September....I finally got 2 of them in the other week, the third is still at least a month out.


----------



## Thirty-eight (Mar 2, 2020)

pvc, panels and breakers are tough sometimes. The Eaton temp all in ones have been nonexistent since the summer. Home Depot is a more reliable source than my supply house for everything sadly


----------

